# How Many Feeders Should I Toss In??



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

They are making short work of feeders now, they go through about 2 per day (3 baby Ps) and eat the heads of the Ps after a few hours

I got a 40 gallon tank. Think I should toss in a dozen feeders or keep giving them 3-4 at a time?? I also have about 20 brine shrimp and bloodworm cubes left. Should I let them eat those and finish those off them go to feeders or what?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Due to bacteria and possible parasites brought on by feeders (goldfish and other coldwater fish) they should be used sparingly and secondary to other things. And yes, use only a few at a time.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Due to bacteria and possible parasites brought on by feeders (goldfish and other coldwater fish) they should be used sparingly and secondary to other things. And yes, use only a few at a time.










use as little feeders as possi.stick to the frozen for healthy fry


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

If you have a spare tank or bucket and a simple fitration system, then set it up and use it as a feeder holder... :smile:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Adding too many feeders at tone time will just equal to a massive amount of killing without actually eating it. If i were you, get them off feeders and go for smelt or beefheart. Good for Ps and it helps thicken and enchance color.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

feeders are a nono. It's ok every once in a while, but mostly I feed them feeders for my enjoyment. I have them on a beefheart and krill diet. Gonna try smelt soon.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You can use all the feeders you want if you quarantine them (2-3 weeks in spare tank)...feed them everyday as much they can eat while growing time, when they get about 6-7" you can feed them every other day or so!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I also wouldn't advice feeders but only as a treat once in awhile, or for excercise. I have 8 Ps so I usually give 8 feeders plus 4 just to try and spread out food. Also any feeders left from a kill is usually taken out the second I see it


----------

